# My Latest Projects- Modern Rail Truck, GP40, etc.



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I have quite a few projects in the pipeline as of late so Im going to work on them and update this thread with them as I get them done.  

Well the Modern Rail Truck has finally been completed.  I started this project at least 2 yrs ago and it went by the wasteside until about a month ago or so. Started with a 1/24th scale John Deere Dodge Ram 1500 and added some Sunset Valley wheels tucked under some brass stock thats now painted black.  This is running with a USA power block tucked under it as well. Pictures below. Many thanks to fellow Lehigh Valley Large Scaler Dave Funk as he helped alot on the mounting of the block and all.  The Decals on the truck and the GP40 were both by Ricky Rupp at Modern Rails, who took quite a bit of time out of his BUSY ECLSTS schedule to help me out.  Thank you for your help Ricky! The Decals on the door of the truck have the NS Logo with the U.S. DOT # below it and then Atlanta, GA below that, just like the real ones 






























I just picked up a Santa Fe GP40 down at the ECLSTS since everyone seemed to be out of the BNSF's when I got there but I figured I could use the Santa Fe and make it a BNSF with a decal or two.  BNSF seems to tag all the old power they have in old schemes with a BNSF tag somewhere under the numbers on the sides of the cab so thats what I added to my GP.  I really like the look of this engine and it runs great as I ran it the other night on Mark Oles's Millersvillanova Railroad with Chris France's B&O GP and they ran great for quite a bit.  Cant wait to get my personal railroad built and give this sucker some road switching to do!










For those that havent seen my 53's that me and Marty Cozad came up with here they are as well.  You use a 40 foot container and hack 2 1/2 inches from  both ends of a 20 footer and glue them together and you have yourself a 53'.  They only ride on the tops of the USA well cars but they look sweet up there!! Decals on the below were by Stan Cedarleaf.









Some other things im working on:

-Picked up a LGB Flatcar cheap at ECLSTS and am turning it into a TOFC with the hitch setup and all for a 53' Roadrailer I got down there as well. Painting it into TTX scheme.
-53' Containers, more schemes, coming soon!!


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

That rail truck is too cool. I jam ust sure I am going to need to steal that idea!! Would look great with my GP-38! 

The GP-40 looks great too, seems much better proportioned than the USA GP-38, which needed quite a bit of work to have that prototype "look." How does the 1:24 truck look next to the 1:29 GP? Still debating about using 1:32 trucks or 1:24 trucks on my future layout. What is your opinion? 

Matt


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Feel free to steal the idea. Would be nice to give the big guns the hint that we could use one of these as well as the speeders and other little offerings they have out right now! 

The GP40 i love so far. I wanted one of these as this is truthfully the smallest engine I have on my railroad, as all i have is really Road power ( dash 9s, SD45s). This will look right at home switching out my RR's industries. The truck doesnt look too far out of place as the top of the cab of the truck is level with right in the middle of the handrails on the back of the loco.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

double posted...oops..


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 
Yup you are stealing my thunder a little with the modern railtrauck BUT I'm hoping to make mine fully functional. I've got an older 3 channel RC car radio and a die cast truck with the drive train I simply need to figure the linkage out to make the hi-rail wheels go up and down. Of course that project was started YEARS ago and boxed up at least three moves ago maybe four? 

Chas


----------

